# Taliban's Latest Op Warning, Reminder of Who the "Bad Guys" Are



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2009)

The official English version here - highlights mine - with .pdf also attached if you don't want to go to a pro-terrorist web page.


> *statement regarding the start of new Nasrat (Victory) operations*
> 
> In the name of Allah, the Merciful, the Compassionate
> 
> ...


----------



## Teflon (29 Apr 2009)

new Nasrat (Victory) operations?

Do they run Defeat Operations?


----------



## Trooper Hale (29 Apr 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> new Nasrat (Victory) operations?
> 
> Do they run Defeat Operations?


If you ambush someone and you kill them, you win. If you ambush someone and they "Matyr" you, you still win! Those silly sods would celebrate putting a sock on correctly and claim it proves "Allah's will". 
Hopefully the boys over there now can give them more "Victory" then they know what to do with. "We're so victorious that almost all of us are dead!"


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> If you ambush someone and you kill them, you win. If you ambush someone and they "Matyr" you, you still win!


Ah, the "heads we win, tails you lose" principle of propaganda - like the "not-QUITE-suicide-bomber" caper.

Meanwhile, a bit of Reuters' (via Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty) take on the statement.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 May 2009)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> statement regarding the start of new Nasrat (Victory) operations
> 
> In the name of Greed corruption and hate
> 
> ...



Fixed  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2009)

....here's some excerpts from the _Globe & Mail_ (.pdf here if G&M link doesn't work) - I've highlighted the similarities with the Tailban's OP Victory announcement:


> .... "We have new plans, new tactics," a Taliban logistics director based in the volatile Panjwai district says. He recently returned from high-level meetings with militant commanders in Quetta, Pakistan, and spoke about plans on condition his name remains unpublished.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...



_More on link_


----------

